# newbie traveler



## LittleOne (Oct 23, 2009)

Technically I'm not much of a Newbie yet, I haven't had too much experience.
My boyfriend catches out every once in awhile, just around the GNW, mainly around Portland - Seattle - Bellingham areas. 

Anyhow, I'm gonna be leaving with him, possible a couple others, next summer after I graduate.
He has a VW Transporter Bus that we'll most likely start out in if it's fixed up by then, but I'm sure we'll be using all means of travel. Both people I know I'll be with are more experienced than I am by a long shot, but I'm still looking for any helpful tips or advice I should definitely go by.
I know the basics of course, but anything you think a n00b should know before he/she sets off.

Come on and help a nigga out <3


----------



## LittleOne (Oct 23, 2009)

Although, my boyfriend did run away from home when he was about 15 and hopped to NYC.
He's been to all of the 48 continental US states, so I'm pretty sure he's got some good tips down, but I know he doesn't know everything (as much as he might like to think so)

Some of you on here may even know him, he seems to know anyone and everyone, makes about 20 new friends a day.

Benji, Ragtime, 'Benji the dog', his STP is BenjiRidesBoxcar.

Just thought I'd put that out there as well.


----------



## readyg (Oct 23, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> carry a fuckin knife, and not some pussy ass baby girly thing. A nice 3 inch lock blade is perfect. Safe Journeys and kick some ass....



This made me chuckle, but its so true. Depending on where you go you can get cheaper sheath knives now a days too, those are a bit more intimidating than something you gotta dig in your pocket for.


----------



## finn (Oct 23, 2009)

readyg said:


> This made me chuckle, but its so true. Depending on where you go you can get cheaper sheath knives now a days too, those are a bit more intimidating than something you gotta dig in your pocket for.



Most of the good folding knives have a decent pocket clip, and there's no mistaking the click of the blade locking in place. I would say have a folding knife and a sheath knife. In a tough situation, a blade for each hand is pretty nice to have. But I think reading stories and going through the forums is your best bet, think about what you would do in the situations we get ourselves into.


----------



## john1158 (Oct 23, 2009)

arrow is a stabbing hobo......


----------



## stove (Oct 25, 2009)

fuck the knife, learn to hit someone in the *****. Less mess, easier to run away, no evidence. Just a thought...


----------



## LittleOne (Oct 25, 2009)

john1158 said:


> arrow is a stabbing hobo......





I didn't ask for your opinion on other users, I asked for some advice and you didn't leave any.

As of yet, hers' has been most helpful I think.

I'm not looking to make 'enemies' already.

Keep your personal opinions to yourself and away from my thread, thanks.


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 25, 2009)

woahhhh haha.


----------



## LittleOne (Feb 4, 2010)

how the fuck do i delete a thread? >.<


----------



## LittleOne (Feb 4, 2010)

dude october. i'm already re-reading this shit now and realizing how much of an idiot cuntbag i was. thank god for being saved from becoming a yuppie


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 4, 2010)

just wanted to let you know you're freakin gorgeous!!!


----------



## tumtum (Feb 5, 2010)

what is this thread??


----------



## Poe Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

How the hell did I miss this the first time around?

Man, Arrow retired from being a girl (retired girl)??
Oooooh, she doesn't ride (trains) anymore. . . I need to start drinking again, my head isn't right.

Yeah, Buck knives, go to Wal*Mart $29.94 last time I looked. Get one, love one. Even places that didn't really like people having knives didn't say anything to me when I had one on my belt.

Only thing I can really add is that you need to be SURE you really want to be traveling with whomever is going.


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Mar 2, 2010)

LittleOne said:


> I didn't ask for your opinion on other users, I asked for some advice and you didn't leave any.
> 
> As of yet, hers' has been most helpful I think.
> 
> ...


 


hahaha i think "arrow is a stabbing hobo" is supposed to a joke, like from the simpsons.

"im not a stabbing hobo, im a singing hobo. (goes into song) ...'Oh how I love the hobo life, stabbing people with my hobo knife!"

Anyway, i guess the best advice i can give you is not to take yourself too seriously and not to bark at people...thats not going to get you anywhere good.

ha.


----------

